# Sigue la obra del escultor en la única galería dedicada



## Durwen

Hola, un amigo mío me ha puesto en un brete y agradecería un poco de ayuda. Me ha pedido que traduzca una frase al inglés, al francés al italiano y al alemán; con el inglés y el francés me defiendo sin problema, pero de italiano y alemán no tengo ni idea. ¿Quizá podáis ayudarme? La frase es: 

*Sigue la obra del escultor [nombre del escultor] en la única galería del mundo dedicada al artista. *

No hay más contexto que este.

Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradecería enormemente. Si no... pues nada, disculpad las molestias.


----------



## chlapec

Mein Vorschlag:

Folge der Arbeit des Bildhauers X in der einzigen Galerie in der Welt, die diesem Kunstler gewidmet ist.


----------



## Estopa

¿El "sigue" este es exhortativo, verdad? (Imperativo). 
Sin contexto podría tratarse de la 3ª pers. sg. del presente. Quizá te convendría aclararlo también en el foro italiano, ya ha surgido la duda.

Verfolge das Werk des Bildhauers XXXX in der einzigen Kunstgalerie der Welt, die ihm gewidmet ist.

Se trata de una traducción literal, pero en alemán suena poco natural, porque se usan mucho más las construcciones pasivas. A ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo más adecuado para este idioma.


----------



## Durwen

De hecho, no hay más texto que esta frase. 

Según tengo entendido, la idea de mi colega es colgar las cuatro versiones (español, inglés, francés y alemán) en el Facebook en plan anuncio, por lo que supongo que es imperativo.


----------



## jordi picarol

Estopa said:


> ¿El "sigue" este es exhortativo, verdad? (Imperativo).
> Sin contexto podría tratarse de la 3ª pers. sg. del presente. Quizá te convendría aclararlo también en el foro italiano, ya ha surgido la duda.
> 
> Verfolge das Werk des Bildhauers XXXX in der einzigen Kunstgalerie der Welt, die ihm gewidmet ist.
> 
> Se trata de una traducción literal, pero en alemán suena poco natural, porque se usan mucho más las construcciones pasivas. A ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo más adecuado para este idioma.


Lo más obvio, lo más sencillo; lo pasamos por alto. ¿No será: La obra del escultor (nombre del escultor) sigue/continúa en la única galería del mundo dedicada al artista? Vamos, que no la han cambiado de galería; que sigue allí.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Durwen

jordi picarol said:


> Lo más obvio, lo más sencillo; lo pasamos por alto. ¿No será: La obra del escultor (nombre del escultor) sigue/continúa en la única galería del mundo dedicada al artista? Vamos, que no la han cambiado de galería; que sigue allí.
> Saludos
> Jordi



Hm. Estoy razonablemente segura de que no es eso. Como ya he dicho, la frase es lo único de que dispongo, a parte del hecho de saber que se es para el anuncio de Facebook de la galería. Creo que la conclusión lógica, al tratarse de un texto promocional, es que está en modo imperativo.


----------



## Durwen

¿Sería correcta, por ejemplo, la frase "_Folgen Sie das Werk des Bildhauers [nombre del artista] in der einzigen Kunstgalerie der Welt die diesem Kunstler gewidmet ist_"?

Por cierto, ¿que diferencia hay entre "Folgen" y "Verfolgen"?


----------



## Estopa

Durwen said:


> ¿Sería correcta, por ejemplo, la frase "_Folgen Sie dem Werk des Bildhauers [nombre del artista] in der einzigen Kunstgalerie der Welt, die diesem Kunstler gewidmet ist_"?
> 
> Por cierto, ¿que diferencia hay entre "Folgen" y "Verfolgen"?


 
"Verfolgen" se usaría en el sentido de "seguir la evolución artística" del escultor. Aquí va en acusativo (Verfolgen Sie das Werk....)

"Folgen" (que rige dativo), se usa en el sentido literal de la palabra "seguir". Sería ir recorriendo la obra en la galería. 

La frase, tal y como la has puesto, es con el tratamiento de cortesía (Sie = Usted), que seguramente es más adecuado de cara al público alemán.


----------



## Geviert

Probablemente sea el título de un link que la persona desea poner en varías lenguas. 

Retocando: 

_Verfolgen Sie das Werk des Bildhauers [nombre del artista] in der einzigen Kunstgalerie der Welt, die diesem Kunstler gewidmet ist_"

o mejor tal vez:

_Verfolgen Sie das Werk des Bildhauers [nombre del artista] in der ihm gewidmeten einzigen Kunstgalerie der Welt_"


Durwen: _verfolgen _en el sentido de _etwas beobachten_, seguir el proceso/rastro  (_verfolgen _es más _zielgerichtet _que _folgen_).

En italiano podría ayudarte, pero tienes que pedir permiso a los moderadores, o poner la pregunta en el forum correspondiente (o te mando un PM).


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> _Verfolgen Sie das Werk des Bildhauers [nombre del artista] in der *einzigen ihm gewidmeten* Kunstgalerie der Welt_"


 
A falta de confirmación por un nativo, diría que ese debería ser el orden de los elementos de la frase, aunque me parece demasiado culta para un anuncio en Facebook.


----------



## Geviert

> _Verfolgen Sie das Werk des Bildhauers [nombre del artista] in der *einzigen ihm gewidmeten* Kunstgalerie der Welt_"


apruebo 

sin duda estas construcciones son más cultas, pero se me ocurrió para abreviar la frase, que me parece demasiado extensa para un contenido en HTML (suponiendo que así sea). Probablemente es un link.


----------



## Durwen

Geviert said:


> Probablemente sea el título de un link que la persona desea poner en varías lenguas.



No sé si será un link o no, pero efectivamente, la idea es ponerlo en español, inglés, francés, aleman e italiano. Como tienen que ir todas las traducciones juntas, me inclino por mantener una estructura similar en todas las versiones, dentro de lo posible.




Geviert said:


> En italiano podría ayudarte, pero tienes que pedir permiso a los moderadores, o poner la pregunta en el forum correspondiente (o te mando un PM).



Gracias, de hecho hay un hilo en el foro italiano-español al respecto: aquí


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> apruebo
> 
> sin duda estas construcciones son más cultas, pero se me ocurrió para abreviar la frase, que me parece demasiado extensa para un contenido en HTML (suponiendo que así sea). Probablemente es un link.


 
De eso no puedo opinar, porque no tengo ni idea del tema, pero sigo pensando que debería usarse una construcción más adecuada para el "mercado alemán". He visto que estos enlaces suelen empezar con un "Besuchen Sie....":

"Besuchen Sie die einzige Kunstgalerie der Welt, die dem Bildhauer XXXX gewidmet ist" (Visite la única galería del mundo dedicada al escultor XXXX)


----------



## Lavernock

"Sigue" aquí que es,¿ un imperativo, o el verbo "La obra sigue"?


----------



## Geviert

Es un imperativo, según Durwen en el forum italiano-español.


----------

